# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Deleting a Range Name in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select Formulas -> Name manager.
	Or
	Press Ctrl+F3.
2.	Select the Name, and then click Delete.

----------

